# Happy New Year !



## Archived_Member16 (Dec 30, 2005)

*ALL SIKHPHILOSOPHY.NET MEMBERS:*

*"May your sun shine even brighter, your step seem even lighter, your smile stretch even wider, your dreams reach even higher. May you have a year that's never been finer ! " *

*With Divine Love & Blessings of Waheguru Ji, may you enjoy peace, love, light (enlightenment), health, happiness & prosperity in 2006 !*

*Harbhajan S. Sangha*
*Canada*


----------



## Admin (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks and same to you veerji. :waheguru:


----------



## Amarpal (Dec 31, 2005)

I wish you the same and pray that you achieve greater heights in spiritual and material world.

With love and respect for all.

Amarpal Singh


----------



## devinesanative (Dec 31, 2005)

Dear All Members of Sikh Philosophy

Hope so Bright
Aspirations that are High
Progress To Newer Horizons
Possibilities that are endless
Yearing for the Best

Nobility of Excellence
Enthusiasm of Celebration
Wisdom to Innovate

Yarns of Happiness
Enjoyment of New Year
Actions of Vigour
Rewards of Actions


Devine Sanative


----------

